# Snow Blower Questions



## Lodgepole (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm looking at buying a snowblower for about 1/2 mile of gravel driveway. Presently I am using a front end loader and a scraper but it can be very time consuming and sometimes hard to keep ahead of the drifts. I have an 80HP or a 35HP Massey TO-35 to use. I'm looking for advice on what type to get (single or two stage) and how big to get (48", 72".
, or whatever). Thanks for any advice


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you looking for new or old? I'd make sure to get a blower that is at least the width of the tractor, otherwise you'll be driving in deep snow all the time....to some extent. Do you have a front PTO on the 80 HP and a cab? That's the route I'd go. I usually look like a snow man when I'm done with my rear mount open cab tractor/blower.
Two stage blower.... has an auger to collect the snow, and an impeller to fire it out the shoot. Remote control chute is a blessing! And perhaps a blower with skid shoes to enable you to adjust your blower up out of the gravel.
just a few thoughts!


----------



## BrkMstr (Sep 22, 2019)

Lodgepole said:


> I'm looking at buying a snowblower for about 1/2 mile of gravel driveway. Presently I am using a front end loader and a scraper but it can be very time consuming and sometimes hard to keep ahead of the drifts. I have an 80HP or a 35HP Massey TO-35 to use. I'm looking for advice on what type to get (single or two stage) and how big to get (48", 72".
> , or whatever). Thanks for any advice


I have a 66" front mount - hydraulic rotation and I added a hydraulic tilt - it is a beast when it comes to snow - very pleased with the operation / function - after the hardtop I move it in the garage - take four bolts off with electric impact drop the shoes down a couple inches and do the yard stuff - with the amount of snow we get the biggest issue was where to put it - the blower sends it 60 to 80 feet away which works for me!! The tractor easily handles the 66" which is a decent size for me, a couple of passes on the drive takes care of it and I do not have any tracking issues - the 80 would easily handle the 72 or 84......


----------



## Lodgepole (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I always thought that a 2-stage snowblower was one with two augers but Pogobill cleared that up for me. I am also having a hard time finding a place to push snow ergo the snowblower consideration. I found a used Buhler with hydraulic shoot in good shape for two thousand dollars. I'm probably going to pull the trigger on that one if its still available on Monday.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Lodgepole said:


> Thanks for the advice. I always thought that a 2-stage snowblower was one with two augers but Pogobill cleared that up for me. I am also having a hard time finding a place to push snow ergo the snowblower consideration. I found a used Buhler with hydraulic shoot in good shape for two thousand dollars. I'm probably going to pull the trigger on that one if its still available on Monday.


If it’s a double auger, I would say that’s a pretty good deal. You’ll probably need the 80hp for it depending on size.


----------



## Rodburner04 (Apr 5, 2020)

Where are you located? I have a George White 87” two stage blower with hydraulic chute. I’d like $1000 for it. I’m in northern NY.


----------



## Lodgepole (Dec 22, 2019)

Rodburner04 said:


> Where are you located? I have a George White 87” two stage blower with hydraulic chute. I’d like $1000 for it. I’m in northern NY.


I'm located in SE Idaho - a bit too far away


----------



## pragalbs (Apr 22, 2019)

Looking on the google it seems there are many brand and cordless units that get great reviews. Most of the peoples prefer the YARDMAX YB5765 cordless snow blower.


----------

